# What composer had or have the fanciest hearstyle/wig/beard



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

j.c, bach









Guess this was quite fancy at hes time...


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Could someone move it to the right place? This has not much to do with music and reportoar....I am sorry


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I think Brahms had the best beard of them all


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*This man...*


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Berlioz' hair was pretty impressive, especially when he was young.










Best regards, Dr


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Lully couldn't have coped without his Carmen Rollers!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

May have just been a bad hair day...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ligeti's neater brother.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

One does not simply say no to Ravel.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll just admire Ellen Taaffe Zwillich's hair for now if that's okay.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Y'all forgot about LaMonte Young


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Weston said:


> I'll just admire Ellen Taaffe Zwillich's hair for now if that's okay.
> 
> View attachment 40707


She's alright but she's no Liberace.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I just realized that his face looks like Jani's.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I find it fascinating that Baroque men could wear very large wigs, like the Lully sketch above.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

What with Ludwig Van, and the wigs, and the modern Barnets, I'm beginning to think you can't be a brilliant musician unless you've got bushy hair. Like Samson, maybe - the strength residing in the follicles. It's a bit hard luck on those of us who take up music in later life! 
I like Barbara Strozzi's hairstyle - though I don't think that's what you notice first...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. She has such a pretty nose.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

another vote for Berlioz









:lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

So, I think I've got the gist of it:

It's what's IN the composer's head, rather than what's ON it that determines musical genius.

So, can I go home now?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

ArtMusic said:


> I find it fascinating that Baroque men could wear very large wigs, like the Lully sketch above.


I don't know. I had hair like that in the 80s, but mine was real.


----------

